# The *OFFICIAL* AVENTADOR Thread!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*A Murci for Nostalgia...*

*My guys over @ D2 Autosport placed some "most proper" Shoes on this Murci...*



























































































~ Big Marcus


----------



## elistan (Sep 4, 2012)

On the track:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

That was VERY impressive driving from that 370Z owner to say the least!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> < outrageous French accent > I am not impressed. I blow my nose at your car. < / outrageous French accent >


----------



## 0428 (Feb 8, 2007)

Now, someone find a pic of the Aventador with mounted front plates!


----------

